# ai/eps vor Missbrauch schützen



## braungraphix (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

mal wieder eine Frage meinerseits, habe ich die Möglichkeit eine Eps oder eine Ai Datei zu schützen, oder besteht nur das Verfahren, dies über ein Datenmissbrauchsschreiben zu schützen? Pronzipiell kann ja sonst jede Druckerei oder Agentur mit den Dateien anstellen was Sie will oder? Habe bis dato alles über Schreiben geregelt, man weiß ja nie . Vieleicht kennt Ihr ja eine andere Möglichkeit.

Gruß

braungraphix


----------



## megabit (19. Oktober 2005)

Du könntest für die Druckerei ein geschütztes PDF erstellen, dass geöffnet und ausgedruckt aber nicht bearbeitet werden kann.

Den Schutz kannst du im Distiller einstellen. Das wirkt sich so auus, dass das PDF nicht im Illustrator geöffnet werden kann. 

Am Besten erstellst du mit Illustrator ein EPS und machst mit dem Distiller ein druckfähiges PDF.

Man kann es allerdings in Photoshop öffnen doch dann sind alle Ebenen geraster und auf einer Hintergrundebene gepackt. Also zum verändern gänzlich ungeeignet.


----------



## Medienoperator (19. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst deine Daten natürlich auch als PDF weitergeben. Dort hast du die Möglichkeit das Dokument mit Passwort gegen Änderungen zu schützen. Du kannst sogar das Drucken der Datei verhindern. Allerdings kann es ja sein, dass die Druckerei noch in das PDF eingreifen muss, und dann bekommt sie Schwierigkeiten. Außerdem habe ich schon gelesen, dass es gewisse Tools gibt, die den Dokumentschutz aufheben können, bzw. das Passwort knacken. Also wenn einer wirklich an die Daten ran will und sich ein bisschen auskennt, dann kommt er auch ran.


----------



## braungraphix (19. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, dass mit dem PDF wusste ich aber auch schon, aber die Druckerei bei der ich nun etwa Plotten will wünscht sich nun eine ai oder eps, welche ich gerne schützen würde, da es sich um einen etwas größeren Kunden handelt. Pdf hatte ich denen im Vorfelde zugesandt jedoch lässt sich mit einer ai oder eps ja immer besser arbeiten.


----------



## 555 (19. Oktober 2005)

In diesem Fall sollte man vieleicht auf eine billige Druckerei verzichten,
und lieber eine seriöse Druckerei aufsuchen.


----------



## braungraphix (19. Oktober 2005)

Es handelt sich um eine sehr große Druckerei. Also im prinzip sollte man den Leuten vertrauen? So höre ich es bei dir raus wenn es sich um eine große, zuverlässige Druckerei handelt.


----------



## megabit (20. Oktober 2005)

Warum sollte man mit einem AI besser arbeiten können als mit einem PDF das aus einem Vectorprogramm erstellt worden ist?

Meiner Meinung nach völliger Quatsch, weil die Vectoren nicht verloren gehen und Vectoren, egal in welcher Version die gespeichert wurden (natürlich nur Formate, die Vectoren unterstützen) gleich sind.


----------



## akrite (20. Oktober 2005)

megabit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum sollte man mit einem AI besser arbeiten können als mit einem PDF das aus einem Vectorprogramm erstellt worden ist?


...weil Druckereien zum plotten die Pfade gerne etwas verändern um das Druckerzeugnis zu optimieren, es werden z.B. die Anzahl der Punkte reduziert, Kurven geglättet etc. - bekanntlicherweise geht das nicht mit pdf.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## braungraphix (20. Oktober 2005)

Ok dann ist die Antwort darauf schon gegeben. Kann das ja auch verstehen, wenn die Druckerei damit noch arbeiten will, frage mich halt nur ob es sich nur über eine Einverständniserklärung machen lässt, die besagt, dass Daten vertraulich behandelt werden usw. Denke ich werde bei der Methode bleiben aber vieleicht kennt ja doch noch einen einen anderen Tipp. Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## megabit (21. Oktober 2005)

Da hast du recht, dass man die Pfade nicht so gut im PDF verändern kann.

Allerdings bin ich da ein wenig eigen und möchte gar nicht, dass irgendwer an meinen Sachen rumbastelt, damit es irgendwie besser ist.

Ich habe schon einige Sachen wieder zurückgehen lassen, weil Sie nicht der Vorlage entspochen haben.


----------

